
Userfly: Get Usability Insights with One Line of Code - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/userfly_get_usability_insights.php
======
timf
Looks eminently useful.

I would like to try this with experimental pages + mturk workers.

------
timf
Competition looks like crazyegg.com and also usertesting.com to some extent.

------
terpua
useful for startup sites

